# Linatex Tubes ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone heard of Linatex tubes ? ........ small like 1842 or 1745 ?

That could be a great looped hunting tube set up for heavy ammo, that should have a long service life !!!!

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope. Linatex is a flat product only.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Email them to see if they would make them.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tom Stevens said:


> Email them to see if they would make them.


Making flat stock in different thickness gauges only requires one machine adjusted to different settings. Square stock can be cut from thick flat stock.

Producing round or tubular stock, or square stock produced as such and not cut from flats sheets, requires a different machine altogether, with different dyes for each required size and shape.

Linatex is originally produced for squeegees. Slingshots are a small, niche market. As much as I like your idea, I'm afraid it will not be economically viable for the company.

Although, MJ does have an in there, and it never hurts to ask... But I wouldn't hold my breath for it, if I were you.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I will call them tomorrow !

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its for squeegees ? :blink: i am now tempted to steal. . . i mean. . . *harvest* all rubber from squeegees that i see in the stores. :looney:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Embrace the linatex flats. No need for tubes.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup that linatex is some good stuff..I have been using it..well over 2,000 shots on a set & still going strong..

OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Called, but need to call back on Monday.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Embrace the linatex flats. No need for tubes.


Embrace horses, no need for cars ;- )

There is always a need to push the envelope, you never have improvements unless you try !

Not meaning to start an argument, but just saying it would be nice maybe if Linatex had a tube that they use for something and we could incorporate it, just saying.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Spoke to a Linatex Rep just a few minutes ago, They will be sending me samples of some of their tight tolerance material. They do not make tubes, although they had tried at one time, so the best they can do is thin pieces of flat.

I chose three different thicknesses to play with, although I may get some 6mm squares too. The 3mm and 5mm may be the ticket for looped solids for throwing heavy lead ... I don't know, uncharted territory ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got the fact sheet and the diameter difference is to great, would not be of the kind of consistency that i would want and I'm sure others would want also.

On 3mm piece the range is .094-.142, a .048 total variance or a difference of about.024 from 3mm +- .... to much for me.

wll


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Why not ask for ROUND cordage...1/8"...1/4"...and 3/8"...?...much more useful for our purpose....no templates or special cutting tools necessary...PHIL


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> Why not ask for ROUND cordage...1/8"...1/4"...and 3/8"...?...much more useful for our purpose....no templates or special cutting tools necessary...PHIL


I did they do not make it. Only flat according to my source.

wll


----------

